# Case-Modding



## ElFunghi (1. Juni 2002)

MOINSÄÄÄÄÄÄN,

ich will mein PC-Gehäuse mal etwas auftunen, da mir dieses triste Weis/Beige doch ziemlich aufn Sack geht!
Ich dachte ich hole mir dieses Gehäuse! Was meint Ihr? Achja, kann ich darin ein P4Board einschrauben? Das steht nämlich leidert net dabei!
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oda gute Ratschläge geben. Einfälle sind auch wilkommen!

ElFunghi


----------



## sam (2. Juni 2002)

das case is perfekt zum modden.
ich hab das großen bruder (cs-2001d) bei listan.de gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden (lässt sich prima aufbohren )
allerdings würde ich dir zu der silbernen version raten...ich hab auch die schwarze gekauft, und habs eigentlich bereut...

related links zum casemodding:
http://www.casemodder.de
http://www.listan.de
http://www.oc-card.de
http://www.virtual-hideout.net
http://www.low-noise.de
http://www.bernd-schubart.de (nette tuts!)
http://www.blacknoise.com
http://www.com-tra.de

viel spaß


----------



## ElFunghi (2. Juni 2002)

Danke,
hm allerdings steh ich auf Schwarz  , warum hast dus bereut?
Aso, kann man darin jedes Board einbauen, da ich ja nen P4 hab.

THX für die Links

ElFunghi


----------



## sam (2. Juni 2002)

natürlich kannste da nen p4 reinsetzten, da das ganze ja auf atx genormt ist (d.h. du kannst jedes atx-board reinsetzten und du wirst dich sehr schwer tun ein anderes board zu finden )

das mit dem schwarz habe ich bereut, weil ich gedacht habe: "och, der silberne sieht auf dem bild nich so toll aus" aber als ich den dann mal in nem laden gesehen habe, is mir fast die kinnlade runtergefallen, weil der in echt 1000mal besser aussieht  

wenn du genug kohle hast würde ich dir nen alutower empfehlen 
(http://www.lian-li.com/product.php?action=viewPrd&pcid=32)...teuer, aber extrem schön  
ich bau mir gerade ein case aus einem alukoffer und das sieht wirklich gut aus so mit grün lackierten komponenten wie mainboardträger, netzteil, festplattenhalterung usw.
kommt echt gut und ist verdammt praktisch auf lan-partys ;-) 

btw: wenn du noch mehr links zu solchen seiten brauchst: meine favoriten sind endlos lang zu dem thema


----------



## ElFunghi (2. Juni 2002)

> btw: wenn du noch mehr links zu solchen seiten brauchst: meine favoriten sind endlos lang zu dem thema


aber immer her damit


----------



## sam (2. Juni 2002)

also:

http://www.casemodder.de 
http://www.listan.de 
http://www.oc-card.de 
http://www.virtual-hideout.net 
http://www.low-noise.de 
http://www.bernd-schubart.de (nette tuts!) 
http://www.blacknoise.com 
http://www.com-tra.de 

http://www.case-styling.de
http://www.overclockers.com.au
http://www.pcmods.com
http://www.ibks.de (viel zeug in vielen versch. farben z.B. schwarze laufwerke usw.)
http://www.morphias.at.tf (blöde seite, aber ein schöner mod)
http://www.nexus-x.de/led (led-shop!)
http://www.watercooling.de

usw.


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juni 2002)

Also normalerweise steck ich in so einen Schwachsinn (sorry hehe ) kein Geld rein, aber da ich ein neues Netzteil brauchte hab ich mir gleich die blaue Variante dieses Gehäuses dazugekauft.. aah ich liebe Blau..  Der Alu-Tower ist mir doch etwas zu teuer..

Ich kann dir das Ding nur empfehlen. Es ist ziemlich durchdacht und sieht sexy aus


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Juni 2002)

Ich habe den <b>CS 601 in Silber</b>

Und ich muss sagen, er ist wirklich supergenial. Er sieht geil aus, super Qualität und Funktion. Alles was man braucht

 ----> Nein halt, er ist hammerschwer. Und das meine ich ernst. Das kann auf LANs schon ganz schön nerven. Aber Robustheit, Stabilität und Verarbeitung haben ihren Preis.

<b> Kaufen !!! </b>


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juni 2002)

ach ja.. stimmt, es ist wirklich nicht gerade leicht..


----------



## sam (5. Juni 2002)

fragt mich mal.....ich hab nen cs-2001D


----------



## ElFunghi (5. Juni 2002)

*gg*
jo, das Gewicht iss nich so tragisch, bin net so oft auf LANs.
Soll eher bei mir unterm Schreibtisch ne gute Figur machen  

Tjo bin echt am überlegen welchen ich mir nu hol, eigentlich ja den Schwarzen, weil der sich bei mir gut machen würde. Blau find ich auch ganz net, und silber ebenfalls:> 

Mal sehn welchen ich mir hol. 
Aso, wie ich auf Bildern gesehn hab haben manche so n Lüfter an der Seite, gefällt mir net so, kann ich mir das aussuchen oda gibts die nur mit Lüfter(loch)?

THX
ElFunghi

PS: Wenn ihr ne Camera habt, würd ich mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar Bilder machen könntet


----------



## sam (5. Juni 2002)

naja, hab keine gescheiten bilder, aber ein paar vom window und vom 20W-Lüfter im case hab ich


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Juni 2002)

auf http://www.pcmax.de gibt es einen Test und alles wissenswerte.


----------



## ElFunghi (7. Juni 2002)

@ s.a.m 
Cooles Teil, Kompliment 
@BubiBohnensack
Hmm, Baustelle?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Juni 2002)

Hmm seh ich auch gerade; seltsam. Die Addy stimmt aber.


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (14. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *wenn du genug kohle hast würde ich dir nen alutower empfehlen
> (http://www.lian-li.com/product.php?action=viewPrd&pcid=32)...teuer, aber extrem schön
> *



ich glaub ned dass n alu case so wirklich gut is fürs modding, einmal mitn dremel ausgerutscht und n 200 € case is im eimer... 

ich hab für meine ersten versuche n normales oem case hergenommen... is noch nich ganz fertig aber z.zt. sind 5 gehäuse lüfter drin (3x 80mmm, 1x 60mm und 1x 120mm oben drauf (ich lieeeebe das teil ...), n fanbus mit lüftersteuerung, n lan griff, und es kommen noch ne wasserkühlung für graka und prozessor rein, 1 oder 2 cold cathodes, n plexi window, und dann wird das ganze noch schwarz lackiert... hehehe... insgesamt wird alles zusammen ~500 € kosten, weil ich mir die teile für die wakü von nem aquarium flowmarkt besorgt hab (pumpe und so)...


----------



## ElFunghi (14. Juni 2002)

hm jo, also 500€ soll meiner nu net kosten. Will das Teil auch net voll mit Lüftern hauen, weil ichs gern leise hab. Apropo leise, was haltet ihr von den 2 Teilen hier, die will ich mir nämlich holen, da mit das gedröne aufn Sack geht! Netzteil und CPU (Beim zweiten Link der vierte!)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Juni 2002)

Kauf dir den CS-601 in Plastik (normal) oder auch in ALU. Er ist deutlich billiger.
Dazu dann diese Dämmplatten 
Lies dir den Test mal durch und auf der und ähnlichen Seiten Lüftertest bzw. CS-601 Tests.

Dies hier sind auch Dämmplatten für den supergeilen Tower.
http://www.extremeoverclocking.net/index.php?opt=artikel&id=105



PS: Ich bin absolut kein Übertakter und liebe die Ruhe deswegen habe ich einen ganz schwachen CPU Kühler genommen und 4 80mm Gehäuselüfter "Supersilent" in die Halterungen gabaut. Die Lüfter drehen so langsam und rund, dass man sie eigentlich gar nicht merkt. Und dadurch brauchst du deutlich weniger Prozessorlüfterdrezahl. Der Rechner wird deutlich leiser und das Geräusch wegen der 80mm angenehmer zu hören. (Vergleich: Käfer <-> BMW 12Zyl.)
Das eine ist ein helles kreischen, das Andere ein ruhiges Summen.


----------

